# Here they are - Pics of my Pulsar



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I finally got the pics of my car onto my computer. Here they are (I hope) Please excuse the quality, my DV camera isn't that good at taking digital pictures.










The car is still the same as when I bought it a month or so ago. I just finished polishing it, so the paint looks more bluey-silver then this dull grey here. I just need to put on a coat of wax.


































BTW, does the sticker on the back make my car rice?  It came with it. Says "1987 Sports car of the Year - Automobile Journalists' Association of Canada" I kinda like it, so I'll leave it. For now.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Car seems to be in good shape. Keep it that way.  By the way, the sticker is rice if you think it is....not us....and I dont.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

It is in quite good shape, surprisingly. It's been in a few minor accidents but nothing too major. If you noticed, I modifyed the logo for AMD computer processors. You like?  The car is running good and gets good milage (35 miles/gallon) but the E16i engine just needs more power! I'm going to go for power, rather than looks I think. But if I make any major changes to the car's overall look, I'll post a new pic or two. Mind you, I'm not going to be racing seriously anytime soon. So I don't really even need the power, but I just don't like that fact that my "Family car" can go faster than my pulsar.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Car looks very clean! Keep it up!


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Its not rice. Good Lookin Car!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice start there! I like old Pulsars for some reason - probably because nobody knows what they are. And don't worry about whether or not we think something is "rice" (there goes that stupid word again) or not - it you like it, keep it. Anyway, I have a couple of stickers on my car  .


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

samo said:


> *Anyway, I have a couple of stickers on my car  . *



RICER RICER RICER!!! BWAA HAA HA  

I gotta sticker too....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Shut up dude, I'll go postal on you  !


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

lol. Yeah, I never heard of a Pulsar before I saw this car. Love at first site. 

And she's looking cleaner every day. I just want to get maybe a sticker that says "Nissan" to go across the Windshield. Also, I'm going to see what it would cost to get a new nissan logo put on the front and back. You know, this one









And of course new hubcaps.

btw, there are some great looking Pulsars athttp://www.exaclub.net/
so go take a look.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

When I bought my NX, It had Danzig and a Rage Agianst the Machine stickers on it, but I took them off.

But its cool having a car that nobody else in your town has. At least thats I think it is. But when somone asks what I drive I always have to explain what it is. I just tell them it is a hatchback sentra. That seems to work pretty well.


----------

